# A Goat Cemetery



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Grab your kleenex, and weeping towel....hidden in there is a gold mine, rather a "goat mine." Take a look at this >>>


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

where the hell is that at? I wouldn't mind having a posi.


----------



## kcammes66 (Oct 20, 2010)

Now thats quite of collection of goats, great photo.
Im new to this forum, can you please tell me where on this forum I can post my own question. May seen silly, But I just don't see a area/button to post. Your help is appreciated. I have a 66 GTO and have a couple of ?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

At least they have them all "corraled".....:lol:
Most are too new to hold my interest but sad to see them rotting away like that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That collection is in Maryland. Our club did a cruise to this guys collection. Inside the building is a collection of every GTO. Cept I didn't see a '74. Parts?? You want it he got it. The inventory was incredible. Nostalgia items, not one or 2 plastic models of every car but stacks of them. Every GTO hotwheel or matchbox made, unopened cartons of boxes and boxes of GTO diecast, radio controlled cars, 8 tracks, you name it he got it.

Rare GTO's New GTO's. I would put the collection and inventory in the 10's of millions. You cannot possibly take it all in, in one day. Those in the yard are taken out and up to the shop and stripped as needed to restore others or sell parts.

One part of the building I bet close to 30 GTO's sitting in varying stages of decay or just waiting for someone to take one to restore. Shelves floor to ceiling (20ft high about) full of parts, engines... RA IV's, III's, II's, I's, fenders, etc etc etc .... the building is an orgasm of GTO items and cars.

Here are a few pics inside on the 2nd floor >>
*ROYAL BOBCAT* >>
















*HOW MANY REMEMBER THESE >>>>*
















*COMPLETELY ORIGINAL UNRESTORED >>*








*IRIS MIST ANYONE?? >>*


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

kcammes66 said:


> Now thats quite of collection of goats, great photo.
> Im new to this forum, can you please tell me where on this forum I can post my own question. May seen silly, But I just don't see a area/button to post. Your help is appreciated. I have a 66 GTO and have a couple of ?


 Go here and on the left side of the screen, click on "new topic"....
1964-1974 GTO General Discussion - Pontiac GTO Forum



Too Many Projects said:


> At least they have them all "corraled".....:lol:
> Most are too new to hold my interest but sad to see them rotting away like that.


Looks like they left the gate open. I wonder how many escaped?:willy:
Yeah Mitch, those aren't even a challenge, are they...............


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

uhmmmm..gulp.....ack...gasp...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, if I had money falling out of my pockets, I'd be emailing for date/code correct parts...:willy:

Glad to see they are being put to use as needed and that he has a love for these cars. Usually when you see a yard like that, it's never for sale because they're going to "fix them up" someday.

I like the Iris Mist 65. Nice color you don't see often....

Jeff, take a lot of deep breaths and calm down.....it's OK....you can go there on your next vacation...:seeya:


----------



## kcammes66 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for your help, its really nice to get such responses back. I was on another forum and never got any response, thanks again and look forward to talking to ya.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW !!! does this place have a name? or web site? is it open for the public to tour? I must check it out.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome corral. Think I'll plan my family vacation there next year!


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

SH________________________________________

I'm in Texas and I want to get in my car and start driving there RIGHT NOW

How does one go about arranging a visit to this utopia?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

He deals in restorations, GTO's bought and sold, parts used/NOS bought and sold. Email is below I don't want to be posting phone numbers up here. If you want it PM me. 

Gary's Goats
[email protected]

This would be the man to see about parts. When I was there I gave him my shopping list waiting to hear back on the parts I inquired.

Judging from what I have seen I would find it hard to believe he would not have a particular part one would need.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That collection is in Maryland. Our club did a cruise to this guys collection. Inside the building is a collection of every GTO. Cept I didn't see a '74. Parts?? You want it he got it. The inventory was incredible. Nostalgia items, not one or 2 plastic models of every car but stacks of them. Every GTO hotwheel or matchbox made, unopened cartons of boxes and boxes of GTO diecast, radio controlled cars, 8 tracks, you name it he got it.
> 
> Rare GTO's New GTO's. I would put the collection and inventory in the 10's of millions. You cannot possibly take it all in, in one day. Those in the yard are taken out and up to the shop and stripped as needed to restore others or sell parts.
> 
> ...



Judge -- What is the name of this place (website, phone number)? I might stop by the next time I'm driving down to my house in South Carolina from Connecticut. Thanks in advance. Forget request, just saw previous post.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it open to the public, name, anything? I looked at the previous posts and must have missed it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have the phone # if anyone wants it. 
I believe its open by appointment.


Sabillasville, MD


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

it would shock me if he didn't have a 74. I kind of like the looks of the 74 more than the 73, but I'm in the minority


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't recall seeing a '74, here's the only '73 I seen.
















*COLUMNS FROM THE CEILINGS*








*MATCHBOXES??????*

































*How bout some PMD Wooden Steering Wheels? Or, A console or 20? *
















*ALL GTO's*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Hell, he's even got real Goats* 









Now here is something ya don't see too often.... A GTO in miniature in need of a restoration:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Now here is something ya don't see too often.... A GTO in miniature in need of a restoration:
> 
> [IMG]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs025.snc4/33633_453689773826_364318443826_5382166_2433317_n.jpg


That's pretty cool. I've seen stuff like that before. You give a guy that does that kind of work a picture of what your car looked like b/4 the restoration. They then recreate a miniature version. Neat idea........


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

He shouldn't have any trouble recreating mine. It didn't even look THAT bad....:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Incredible collection! Makes me feel ok about my hotwheel, model car collection.
I hate real goats, they have evil eyes.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

*COLUMNS FROM THE CEILINGS*










Steerlactites?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow this is just amazing! Is that heaven by chance?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I need to try to get out and see this place while I am still on the east coast.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

this thread is interesting to me, but not for the reason you might think.

A question for the OP if you don't mind. Why take the Angle of "goat cemetery" and show dozens of cars rotting and rusting, instead of showing the amazing collection of cherished and loved cars on the inside until farther down the thread?

The cemetery is interesting, but only a fraction as interesting as the protected cars.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate this thread, but I'm just wondering....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

58mark said:


> this thread is interesting to me, but not for the reason you might think.
> 
> A question for the OP if you don't mind. Why take the Angle of "goat cemetery" and show dozens of cars rotting and rusting, instead of showing the amazing collection of cherished and loved cars on the inside until farther down the thread?
> 
> ...


1. To draw attention the thread.
2. When first setting eyes on the corral it looked like they were RIP.
3. The "cemetery" is a holding ground for resurrecting many salvageable parts off of those to breathe life in "new" ones.
4. It was Halloween season when we toured the facility & 
5. To first look at those rotting and decaying cars first then to see what many parts off of them look like when restored, it gives the reader a sense of seeing a before and after glimpse of what many parts looked like before resurrection from the cemetery.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

ok, thanks for the answer. Have you posted all of your pics? I'd love to see more details from the inside cars


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

58mark said:


> ok, thanks for the answer. Have you posted all of your pics? I'd love to see more details from the inside cars


Only interior pic I took was of the '65 Iris Mist one >>


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL, i meant pictures from the "inside" cars, not the inside of the cars

but.. I do love interior pics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What I noticed on the first cemetary picture is the grass was cut and weed eated around the cars, that was temp storage for those cars. I would love to go there sometime, that is a true goat lover, and he is the one keeping them alive and away from the crusher, congrats to him. :cheers


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried a Google search for this place but came up with nothing. Do you have a web site or anything other than an email address?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BYTOR84 said:


> I tried a Google search for this place but came up with nothing. Do you have a web site or anything other than an email address?


No website on his business card, just the email address and his business address, and I have his personal phone number. I looked on google and didn't see anything. 

If you want the business phone number PM me, I do not post phone numbers on the net.


----------

